# مجالات العمل فـ الهندسة الصناعية



## Eng M fattouh (11 نوفمبر 2013)

*مجالات العمل*

في ضوء التطور السريع والكبير في العلوم التقنية الذي يشهده العالم وتعقيد وتداخل نظم الإنتاج والخدمات فإن دور المهندس الصناعي أو مهندس النظم كما يطلق عليه في بعض الأحيان أصبح أكثر وضوحاً وأهمية. ويمكن إيجاز دور المهندس الصناعي فيما يلي:



- تصميم وتطوير النظم الصناعية في الأنتاج والخدمات لتعطي كفاءة عالية وللحد من حجم العمالة المطلوبة. 
- دراسة وتطوير أداء الروبوت (robot). 
- تصميم نظم الصيانة. 
- إجراء الدراسات الأقتصادية الهندسية لتقويم البدائل. 
- دراسة التأثيرات البيئية على أنتاجية العامل. 
 *
الناس*:-

هذا الموضوع يجعل الهندسة الصناعية منفردة نوعا ما عن باقى اختصاصات أو مجالات الهندسة. يجتاز المهندس الصناعي بعض الدروس في علم النفس وعلم الاجتماع حتى يساعدهم على فهم مواضيع مثل إدارة البشر وأيضا تساعدهم مثل هذه الدراسات على فهم كيفيّة التعامل مع هذه المسائل.ومن مساحات الاهتمام الأخر للمهندسين الصناعيين هو تحديد كم عدد العمّال أو الناس المطلوبين؟ وهل هذا العمل أو هذه الوظيفة مناسبة لعامل من البشر ؟وهل العملية آمنة؟ ما هي درجة الدفع التي يجب أن تُمنح لهذا العمل؟ هل يتطلّب العمل مزيدامن التدريب للعاملين ؟ وهل هناك تواصل جيّد بين الإدارة والعاملين؟
*
دراسة الحركة:-*

كل عمل أو عمليّة يمكن تقسيمها إلى عناصر عمل أساسيّة، وقد وجدت عائلة جلبريث أن هذه الحركات 17.الوقت المطلوب لإتمام كل حركة لا يتغيّر. إن القواعد التي تستخدم في دراسة الحركة تحاول مساعدة الشخص أو العامل حركة متوازنة ومتزامنة.مثال: لا يجب استعمال دوّاسة القدم إلا عندما يجلس العامل. كذلك يجب أن تكون بيئة العمل أو العمّال مناسبة وجيدة حتى تصلح لكفاءة العمل.مثلا يجب أن تكون الأدوات مثبّتة لإزالة.مثال آخر : يجب أن تكون أسطح وكراسى العمل قابلة للتغيير أو التغيير إلى ارتفاع الشغلة لإزالة الضغط للإبقاء على الشركة كمنافس لابد من مواصلة زيادة سعة الإنتاج وأيضا تقليل التكلفة.إن الهندسة الصناعية تأتى بالجديد من التحسينات والتطوير كل عام.
*
دراسة الوقت*:-

بدون وجود معيار محدّد سوف تجد الشركات صعوبة في تحديد المصطلح المعروف ب Lead-time على منتجاتها.إن الهندسة الصناعيّة توفّر معيار أو ميزان عادل مُحتمل لكل عمليّة.وعن طريق التقديرات فإنّ 12% من تكلفة الشركة الكليّة يأتي من العمالة المباشرة وهناك 43% من التكلفة تأتى من سعر أو تكلفة المادّة ويذهب ال 45% الباقون في ال overhead. إن المقاييس سيتم وضعها لكل جزء أو شيء في الشركة ليس فقط العمليات التي تقوم بها العمالة المباشرة, سوف تكون الهندسة الصناعيّة مشاركة أيضا في تحليل ووضع المقاييس لشُغل المكاتب أيضا. وقت جيّد للدراسة سيتم أخذه لوضع في الحسابات التأخيرات التي لا يمكن تجنّبها والتعب وغيره. إن الوقت الضائع أو المبدّد كمثال: في البحث عن الأدوات لن يوضع في المعايير النهائيّة.التوقّع سيكون على أساس أن مكان العمل سيكون مصمّما ليكون ملاءما للعمل وسيكون خالى من أى مظاهر للتبديد. وبوضع معايير فعّآلة، تتمكن الشركة من تحديد ما إذا كانت عدد القوّة العاملة مناسبة للعام القادم.وقبل تأسيس المعايير يجب أن تكون الشركة ملمّة بالسعة الحالية والاحتياجات إلى مساعدة إضافيّة.


----------



## فتوح (17 نوفمبر 2013)

المهندس الصناعى أعتقد أنه المستقبل
والمهندس الصناعى الدارس الواعى سيكون له شأن فى أى مكان يعمل به
لن كل المجالات مفتوحة امامه فقط هو يستطيع ان يقول أو أن يثبت وجوده وأهميته


----------



## الشهري999 (4 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم 
هل المهندس الصناعي يستطيع العمل في المواني مثل شركات التفريغ والتحميل 
وماهي طبيعت عمله فيها 
ارجو من الله ثم منكم افادتي في اسرع وقت 
وشكرا


----------

